# HELP! No blood on arrow, only greasy substance!



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

Paunch....ugh

Did you smell the arrow?


----------



## asmalloo (Jun 27, 2010)

You can go out in the morning and look but the deer isnt good anymore.

At least here it has been to warm in the afternoons


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

She's coyote food. The same thing happened to me opening day on a buck, I hit it slightly back and high. There was grease on the arrow but really no blood and pretty much no trail. I tracked it for a while but it just got too dark and I had to find it the next day. Between the coyotes and the flies there wasn't much worth taking but I did the right thing and tagged it anyway. At least it will make a nice euro mount ...


----------



## daywalker (Aug 25, 2007)

Gut shot maybe...


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

probably through the fat & intestines....


----------



## Pin Wheel (Oct 13, 2007)

you got her through the gut or fat and intestines like these guys said did the same thing couple years ago with a 2 blade rage found her about 500 yds down the ridge. Shes dead I believe but she is coyote food now. It happens


----------



## klhulion (Sep 17, 2011)

Sounds like the shot was low. You may have just grazed her. I've done it myself. When you want to see the shot before you make the shot you drop the bow just a little not realising it.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you all sure she'll die? I know this may seem like a stupid question, but she didn't bleed that much, how could she die (besides the coyotes)?

And yeah it's 60+ degrees here in Michigan so if she did die the meat's no good.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

I would go out and look tommorrow, either way during daylight you will learn something.rather that's practice blood trailing or your shot placement.I couldn't not go look personally, just cause the unknown would bug me too much.


----------



## Pigeonfoot (May 12, 2011)

Stab yourself in the gut ... see how long you make it ..... j/k


----------



## klhulion (Sep 17, 2011)

mike-uh said:


> Are you all sure she'll die? I know this may seem like a stupid question, but she didn't bleed that much, how could she die (besides the coyotes)?
> 
> And yeah it's 60+ degrees here in Michigan so if she did die the meat's no good.


I agree I think she'll be ok


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds like a low brisket hit. Just below the heart and llungs. Lots of fat and gristle there, but no vitals. I've done it myself a few years ago. I raised my head and peeked to watch the hit. Caused me to be too low. The arrow shaft looked smeared with grease/fat with just drops of bright red blood (muscle) every now and then. The deer recovered, only to give me another shot later. i didn't miss that time. The scar on the chest told me all I needed to know.


----------



## Apache (Apr 11, 2007)

mike-uh said:


> Are you all sure she'll die? I know this may seem like a stupid question, but she didn't bleed that much, how could she die (besides the coyotes)?
> 
> And yeah it's 60+ degrees here in Michigan so if she did die the meat's no good.


The shot on mine was a pass through and there was less than 30 drops of blood I could find. Bucky only went about 40 yards but without a decent blood trail I couldn't find him in the dark ...


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

what color hair?

If you had alot of white, I'd say brisket. Espcially with the "crack" sound you explained.


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

mike-uh said:


> At 5:45 today (eastern standard time) I shot a doe broadside at 28 yards (and for the record, my bow is a Bear Gameover, the poundage is 63lb, and I'm using Rage 2 broadheads). It sounded like a mixture between that good "thump" and a slight "crack". Right when I released the arrow I could tell it was high and middle of the chest. The doe leaped and immediately the tail went down. Then when it took off (it didn't bolt, it just took off. Similar to my previous bow kills) with it's other (smaller) lady friend, it's tail went up. I waited 20 min and then went down to where I shot it, found the arrow with very faint drops of blood on the fletchings, bits of hair in the blades, and a strange greasy substance on the shaft (it was NOT white in color, it was completely clear).
> 
> I immediately concluded I grazed it's back and went home frustrated (this is my second year bow hunting, I love it but have a lot to learn!). But when I browsed these forums I found out I mightive actually hit it. I immediately went back out (it now being 9pm) with my headlamp and found to my surprise, small droplets of blood 40 yards from where I made the shot. I tracked the doe for another 200 yards at least (the best I could by myself with my headlamp) following only the very random drops of blood. Early in the trail I found some poop but that was it. Blood looked like normal blood. I gave up when I couldn't find anymore blood thinking the shot was probably not lethal. Is this a right conclusion? When I made the shot I thought for sure it would do the job. Last year I shot a doe middle of the chest at 30 yards and it just creamed her. Left a beautiful blood trail and everything (Rage 2 put a 3in hole getting the liver and lungs). This shot felt the same way, what went wrong?? Should I go back out in the morning?? PLEASE HELP!!


*if the deer was broadside how did you hit in the middle of the chest.just wondering how ya did it*


----------



## 102 (Sep 17, 2007)

In all honesty, from the limited info you've been able to observe, I have not idea where you hit this deer. It would be nice to know about arrow smell. Gut shots generally stink. Like "poop". But they can also have a coffee grounds type substance with a "sour salad" smell on the arrow. Hair color and length are also important.

But make no mistake, gut shot deer can and have been recovered (by me and mine) as long as 24 hours later, ESPECIALLY in HOT weather, with NO MEAT spoilage. HOW, you ask? Because the deer was not dead until the wee hours of the morning THE NEXT DAY, just before we recovered the deer. Living deer that are dying DO NOT SPOIL. And gut shot deer (poisoned by "septic shock") MAY take a LONG time to die.

So I would be out there looking this morning.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, we need a little more info. What color was the hair on the arrow and/or on the ground?

From my experiences, anywhere in the brisket area will leave a greasy substance on the arrow with little smell. 

Another area that can leave a film on the arrow like you have mentioned is up by the whithers. 

If its guts, you will know by the stink on the arrow. No doubts about it.


----------



## Edge32617 (Jul 15, 2011)

Salad shot = dead... Fyi I know everyone raves about lighted nocks, but my biggest problem was seeing my after shot, nockturnals fixed that. I'm amazed how well they worked, there great for really knowing your shot placement. I'd still look for her regardless about meat. It makes me DEAD sick losing a wounded deer.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

mike-uh said:


> Are you all sure she'll die? I know this may seem like a stupid question, but she didn't bleed that much, how could she die (besides the coyotes)?
> 
> And yeah it's 60+ degrees here in Michigan so if she did die the meat's no good.


If you hit her in the guts like many think, She won't die from blood lose but septic shock(could take most of the night & the meat would be ok). I'm not sure where you hit her ,but would give it a good look in day light.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Didnt anyone here take Biology and have an interest in Whitetail Deer??

You missed all vitals. The clear substance is grease from fat. The light blood is from the thin tissue and skin you cut open. This is no more then a flesh wound. Shes hurtin like hell but shes alive...

Thats where my money is at...


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

High hit above spine

No vitals


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

There was only bits of hair it the blades, and it was WHITE. From what I could tell, no smell. The only thing that is making me worry, is the way the deer acted. I've shot a deer high and in the shoulder before (huge crack sound) and it took off like a bullet, never to be found with barely any blood (although more than this deer). This doe acted much more wounded. Only way to make sure is to go back out. Leaving now. Will keep everyone updated! Thanks for all your help! It really is appreciated!


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

That's what the shot looked like, but have to make sure.

P.S. I FOUND NO OTHER HAIR WHEN I WENT LAST NIGHT. I will double check now...


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

Your meat will not be spoiled the next morning! A gut shot deer will die almost anytime you get a complete pass through you have killed that deer assuming its not a graze. intestines and stomach are full of chemicals the above comments about whitetail biology are a little skewed. I have a physiology degree and you dont recover from puntured intestines especially not from a 2 inch Rage without major medical attention...tough to come by if your a whitetail! If you did however just graze her she will recover. I would say grid search any and everywhere you can especially near and streams or other water sources.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Gut shots kill by way of septic shock. The break in the intestines allows it's contents to enter the blood stream and essentially poisons the deer from within.


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the biggest question is, did your arrow stink? If your arrow stinks it was a gut shot. If it doesnt stink, most likely you hit very low in the chest, or high in the back. Both areas generally have a lot of greasey fat. The arrow wont really stink, but it will be really greasey in texture. 

If it was a gut shot, its a dead deer somewhere(check by water). If its high back, or low chest...that deer is going to be fine.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Shell Die, Eventually, From old age


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Ray Ray said:


> If you hit her in the guts like many think, She won't die from blood lose but septic shock(could take most of the night & the meat would be ok). I'm not sure where you hit her ,but would give it a good look in day light.


 I would agree with maybe hitting her in the guts, but that is a lethal shot. The only issue is if you will find her or not. You should deff go back out and give it your best shot to find her because a rage through the middle of the body is going to do some damage.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, just got back from the woods. Searched everywhere (it is VERY thick where I hunt), no doe, no more blood. After reading all your guy's comments and replaying the even in my mind, I've concluded it most definitely was a high, near the spine, shot. I remember seeing it hit in that area, I just didn't think it was THAT high. The arrow (from what I remember) had no smell to it. Just the greasy/fatty substance. Another reason why I think it was high is because my blades on my rage broadhead are literally untouched. They're basically just as sharp as you get them in the package. Wouldn't they be a lot duller if they pass through all the guts? Anyway, thank you all for your help. I pray to God she's going to be okay, but I've done all I could do. God Bless!


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Go look today. Overnight temps we not high, so you have a good shot at recovering a deer you can still eat if you find it earley enough. Let us know how you made out.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

DeepFried said:


> Didnt anyone here take Biology and have an interest in Whitetail Deer??
> 
> You missed all vitals. The clear substance is grease from fat. The light blood is from the thin tissue and skin you cut open. This is no more then a flesh wound. Shes hurtin like hell but shes alive...
> 
> Thats where my money is at...


agreed...


----------



## insatiable (Feb 8, 2005)

I shot a buck low several years back and all that was on the arrow (the entire lenght) was a white grease / fat looking substance. I think you just got "fat" and the doe will be none the worst for the shot.


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> High hit above spine
> 
> No vitals


 What he said..



Tim


----------



## redlab (Aug 6, 2011)

mike-uh said:


> Well, just got back from the woods. Searched everywhere (it is VERY thick where I hunt), no doe, no more blood. After reading all your guy's comments and replaying the even in my mind, I've concluded it most definitely was a high, near the spine, shot. I remember seeing it hit in that area, I just didn't think it was THAT high. The arrow (from what I remember) had no smell to it. Just the greasy/fatty substance. Another reason why I think it was high is because my blades on my rage broadhead are literally untouched. They're basically just as sharp as you get them in the package. Wouldn't they be a lot duller if they pass through all the guts? Anyway, thank you all for your help. I pray to God she's going to be okay, but I've done all I could do. God Bless!


MY god man how did you look everywhere so fast ? You left after your last post which was at 9:52 you had to get to the area you hunt, search everywhere, get back home and repost and it is 10:57 Thats only an hour to get there and back and look for the deer! I would have searched slowly and been out there for several hours.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

I hunt on only about 4 acres of land behind my house, so to get from my computer to my blind (if walking fast) takes me about 5min. I started where I left off last night and then followed deer trails, circled the area, and just flat out roamed the woods to no avail. You're right though, I probably should've looked longer. But due to loads of homework I just had to get home. I'm almost positive the shot was high near the spine....but "almost positive" doesn't cut it does it  Once I finish some papers that are due tomarrow I might go out again with my dad. I really do feel though she's going to be alright.


redlab said:


> MY god man how did you look everywhere so fast ? You left after your last post which was at 9:52 you had to get to the area you hunt, search everywhere, get back home and repost and it is 10:57 Thats only an hour to get there and back and look for the deer! I would have searched slowly and been out there for several hours.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Don't let anyone fool you that has been hunting for any amount of time, wounding a deer sucks. But it unfortunatly is going to happen when bow hunting all ya can do is learn from it the best you can. Then try not to make the same shot again we all owe it to the deer we hunt.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

You got that right. I honestly felt like not even hunting the rest of the season (doing better now). This is the 3rd deer I've missed (well I hit her but not really, if you know what I mean) this year in a weeks time. My first year bow hunting (last year) was better than this! First doe I took a shot at creamed her then a couple of weeks later nailed a small 8 point. But as you said, it happens, especially with bow. But I am not giving up. Gonna practice during this week and I'll be in the woods again by the weekend! God willing, I'll post pictures of a deer!!


Travis Shaw said:


> Don't let anyone fool you that has been hunting for any amount of time, wounding a deer sucks. But it unfortunatly is going to happen when bow hunting all ya can do is learn from it the best you can. Then try not to make the same shot again we all owe it to the deer we hunt.


----------



## 8pnter (Jan 26, 2011)

It happens to everybody at some time.Yesterday my brother shot a doe at 20 yards.Found alot of blood for about 75 yards then nonething but a few speckles every few yards.Looked all day and nonething.Just weird how we had a good blood trail then nonething .He thinks the shot was low.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Mike, you said white hair.

Is there white hair on the upper back of a deer?

I made a very simular "off" shot last year.

Unusual loud "crack", greasy arrow with hair and very little blood.

Brisket, crack, white hair.

I felt the same way about going back out hunting. I searched for 2 days for that deer on my hands and knees.

Had to get permission from 2 other land owners to search. As I was hunting 'burb' deer.

Good thing is it will survive IMO.

My deer showed up on the trail camera one month later, none the worse from before my messed up shot.


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

The last time went high in the middle of the chest I found my greasy shaft struck implants. ROTF!


----------



## 3dspothunter (Feb 15, 2005)

If you're content with the effort you put forth to find the deer then so be it. I shot a doe last year thinking I had drilled her behind the shoulder with a slightly quartering away shot. Got down and found a mixture of brown and white hair, and very little blood on the arrow. Made some calls and everyone thought a brisket hit. Well, after a night at work I decided I at least had to go back out and give it a good look in daylight. Tracked her on hands and knees at times but 3 hrs later found her at the edge of the woods. I had pulled the shot left and hit low in her neck. 

I've lost a deer also. It's not a great feeling that is why you need to be satisfied with your effort.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it was the hair underneath the brown hair. And I'm pretty positive the shot was high, saw the arrow hit; it just happened real fast.


MNmike said:


> Mike, you said white hair.
> 
> Is there white hair on the upper back of a deer?
> 
> ...


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I feel "okay". I mean you can always search more. But the combination of barely any blood and no hair on the ground where I shot her made me feel it wasn't a kill shot. There were only about 4 white hairs stuck in the blades of my broadhead. Same thing happened when I grazed a bucks back last year. But, I don't know.....pray I see her again.


3dspothunter said:


> If you're content with the effort you put forth to find the deer then so be it. I shot a doe last year thinking I had drilled her behind the shoulder with a slightly quartering away shot. Got down and found a mixture of brown and white hair, and very little blood on the arrow. Made some calls and everyone thought a brisket hit. Well, after a night at work I decided I at least had to go back out and give it a good look in daylight. Tracked her on hands and knees at times but 3 hrs later found her at the edge of the woods. I had pulled the shot left and hit low in her neck.
> 
> I've lost a deer also. It's not a great feeling that is why you need to be satisfied with your effort.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

DeepFried said:


> Didnt anyone here take Biology and have an interest in Whitetail Deer??
> 
> You missed all vitals. The clear substance is grease from fat. The light blood is from the thin tissue and skin you cut open. This is no more then a flesh wound. Shes hurtin like hell but shes alive...
> 
> Thats where my money is at...


agreed


----------



## jljr23 (May 11, 2011)

Pigeonfoot said:


> Stab yourself in the gut ... see how long you make it ..... j/k


Little harsh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOE_Hunter (Jul 29, 2005)

One thought for the future would be to use lighted nocks. It is amazing how you can get instant feedback on where you hit the deer. After having a few shots where I thought I made good hits but the end result was a bit different convinced me to start using them. Sorry to hear about the lost deer. It ain't no fun but it happens.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I might try those sometime. They're just so darned expensive! Or is Dunhams not a good place to look at prices?....haha Which brand are the best do you know?


BOE_Hunter said:


> One thought for the future would be to use lighted nocks. It is amazing how you can get instant feedback on where you hit the deer. After having a few shots where I thought I made good hits but the end result was a bit different convinced me to start using them. Sorry to hear about the lost deer. It ain't no fun but it happens.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah that's what I'm leaning towards too.


DeepFried said:


> Didnt anyone here take Biology and have an interest in Whitetail Deer??
> 
> You missed all vitals. The clear substance is grease from fat. The light blood is from the thin tissue and skin you cut open. This is no more then a flesh wound. Shes hurtin like hell but shes alive...
> 
> Thats where my money is at...


----------



## retrieverfishin (Oct 18, 2010)

Very little white hair on a deer up high. Also, it is very unlikely that the hair you found is the "underneath" hair. Sounds like a very low hit to me, but the length of hair will tell you where they came from. Very good book for you to read is "Tracking wounded deer" by Richard P. Smith. As for where we as hunters "think" we hit them, usually we are proven a little off when we find the deer. Thought that I stuck a doe this year behind one shoulder and into the other. Was quartering away pretty good and heard a loud crack at the shot. Had a tough blood trail and ended up finding her the next day with the arrow sticking out of one of her hams. Cut through the thick leg bone and went into the guts. She was quartering much more than I had originally thought and i missed left....


----------



## Riverbc (May 4, 2011)

hisnheroutdoors said:


> *if the deer was broadside how did you hit in the middle of the chest.just wondering how ya did it*


X2..I wondering this as well.....was the deer broadside or head on?


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

Obviously his wording is off.....he obviously meant middle (vertically) from back to stomach.


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

It was completely broadside. It was quatering away but I stopped it with a mouth bleat and then it turned broadside.


Riverbc said:


> X2..I wondering this as well.....was the deer broadside or head on?


----------



## mike-uh (Oct 9, 2011)

They were some moderately long white hairs. And when I say white, I don't mean "snow" white. They did have a slight tannish to them. But I didn't think that made a big difference so didn't specify. Huh......I'm trying not to think about her anymore but I can't help but think I mightive not searched enough...ughhh. I doubt it was a gut shot though because there was no noticable smell to the arrow! Just the grease!


retrieverfishin said:


> Very little white hair on a deer up high. Also, it is very unlikely that the hair you found is the "underneath" hair. Sounds like a very low hit to me, but the length of hair will tell you where they came from. Very good book for you to read is "Tracking wounded deer" by Richard P. Smith. As for where we as hunters "think" we hit them, usually we are proven a little off when we find the deer. Thought that I stuck a doe this year behind one shoulder and into the other. Was quartering away pretty good and heard a loud crack at the shot. Had a tough blood trail and ended up finding her the next day with the arrow sticking out of one of her hams. Cut through the thick leg bone and went into the guts. She was quartering much more than I had originally thought and i missed left....


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

sounds like you shot below the guts and the greasy substance is fat. Painful Im sure but not lethal just my 2 cents


----------

